# Mobile Big Game Fishing Club Memorial Day Tournament



## Chris Hood

As of yesterday afternoon there were 63 boats registered to fish. Looks like that number is well on its way to hitting 100 boats.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Damn for a billfish tournament? That's pretty impressive especially with the price of gas at $4.50-$5.00 on the water. But then again they got that $1,000,000 bounty.


----------



## Bodacious

we will be there.


----------



## Chris Hood

I'm fishing on a 54 Bertram named "As Is Where Is". See ya'll out there!


----------



## Downtime2

As Is Where Is??? Know Steven Fairley????


----------



## Chris Hood

The name sounds real damn familiar....


----------



## Downtime2

It ought to..... He is with ya'll..... Oh, he's my cousin......


----------



## Chris Hood

I gotcha well its my first time fishing with them on that boat...I've fished with some of them on other boats before. I'll damn sure know him after this weekend though.


----------



## Chris Hood

As of a couple hours ago there were 77 boats registerd!!


----------



## shootmore

A grander was caught !!! 1218 Lbs. & 1,000,000.


----------



## countryjwh

Who caught the grander.


----------



## Scruggspc

Anyone have the official results???


----------



## shootmore

It turned out to be a "big fish" story.


----------

